# Molting and sneezing?



## TheOwlLord (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi. So I just got my first budgie, Icarus, a few days ago. I noticed he has a few pinfeathers around his face and did lose one of his wing feathers. It hasn't seemed to phase him though other than the fact that he is sneezing a lot. He has little sneezing fits every so often but he is still eating and playing and chirping.

I looked up how often budgies sneeze and reasons for sneezing because I was worried about him but I only found one article that said molting could be a cause. 

I was just wondering if molting can cause a budgie to sneeze more often than they usually would? Thanks.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Molting certainly can cause sneezing and other symptom's. Being new to your home is also a stressfull situation for little Icarus. Between the molting and stress of new enviroment you need to keep a close eye on your new friend for any sign's of respiratory distress such as rapid breathing or clicking noise. I would recommend taking Icarus to your nearest avian vet for a good wellness checkup and establishment of a working relationship between you and the vet. There is so much info on this forum to benefit you and your new little friend. Start with the stickies at the top of each sub forum. I would highly recommend the use of ACV regularly, there is some good info here on the bennefit's of that also. Keep us posted and don't be afraid to read a lot and ask question's....


----------

